# [Request] Blue ICS Soft Keys



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I am wondering if a themer out there would consider sharing their ICS blue soft key pngs with me. I want to change mine to blue and I currently don't have the ability to modify any images. In need of all the keys including search if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here you go. You need to put these in a systemui.apk, put that in a flashable zip, and then flash it in a CWM. Sorry don't have search.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks I ended up getting one from someone right before you posted this. I appreciate it though always god to have a 2nd set just in case.


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

Where did you find the zip??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dotson817 said:


> Where did you find the zip??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I got the icons and followed the post from droid-life.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/03/how-to-change-your-galaxy-nexus-soft-keys-to-customized-colors-or-versions/


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

What rom you using mustang? U on rootzboat still?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

AOKP.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder if this will work on rootzboat 6.1 they changed the soft buttons so I'm wonderingif it will break stuff I'm going to try and see what happens

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> I wonder if this will work on rootzboat 6.1 they changed the soft buttons so I'm wonderingif it will break stuff I'm going to try and see what happens
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You will have to modify the menu button and anything else that was customized if you want everything to look the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I'm having problems with root explorer ill just try if another day.....my gf home :,(

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Well I'm having problems with root explorer ill just try if another day.....my gf home :,(
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Tell her you have a surprise for her on your phone but you need more time. Then when you change them to blue be like boom there is the surprise!!! lol. I showed my wife after modifying mine and being all excited and she was like ohhh that's cool? Like dang at least play like you care lol.


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Lets hope this turns into a nice community.


+1 sorry of my relationship lol my girl just got an android and is finally realizing how fun customizing it is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol....I wish that would work if the couch didn't hurt my back I would take your advice lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Lol....I wish that would work if the couch didn't hurt my back I would take your advice lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


lol so true.


----------

